# Dogs deserve better!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh these videos get me every time! Especially the Doberman one (obviously I'm biased), when the guys little nubs are wagging at the people helping them. I love it! 

Brooklyn Freed Rock Hill York County SC - YouTube

Dobermans Unchained in Rock Hill, SC - YouTube


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is such an amazing organization...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay- those two videos just made my day! Thank you...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You're welcome! Doesn't it just melt your heart when the lab realizes he can run around without getting all tangled up and actually go farther than 20 feet?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

What a fantastic organisation! It's heartwarming to see how happy the dogs are when they're let off their chains!! So excited to be able to run and jump and have no restraints  I love seeing how happy Duke is just to be let off-leash in wide open public places so he can get his zoomies on, after only being leashed from the car to where I want to let him off, can't imagine having a dog tied up 24/7!!

Seriously what a great organisation that is, dog's do deserve better!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ah These videos alway make me cry tears of happiness. They look so happy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i will never understand why Dobermans have a reputation as being mean dogs. They have wonderful temperaments.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

DDB is a bunch of crap, why don't they bother teaching anyone how to use a chain setup safely, not some kmart getup with a zillion things for the dog to get caught on and kill itself. No they act like dogs can't jump, chew or dig their way out of a fence, or like a dog left in a backyard can't be neglected if it's loose, personally I think they should take the dog and give the owner a stuffed one if they aren't willing to put any work or money into their pet. I have a dog who's never "running loose", even in my fenced yard because he can go over 6 feet with no trouble at all and is DA, but I guess I'm super cruel for keeping him contained. Of course you don't see DDB caring about dogs being kept crated for 8-12 hours a day when their owners are working, then another 6-8 at night because they are inside so they must be better cared for than one on a chain.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

these videos always make me cry, I used to volunteer with my old city's chapter and its a wonderful organization. As soon as I'm done with my finals, I will start volunteering at the one here. I strongly encourage everyone to take couple hours a week and help out, you will not be disappointed. 
this is one of my favorite videos:
Coalition to Unchain Dogs - Tiger - YouTube


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's their FB page if anyone is interested
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Coalition-to-Unchain-Dogs/98069267964


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> these videos always make me cry, I used to volunteer with my old city's chapter and its a wonderful organization. As soon as I'm done with my finals, I will start volunteering at the one here. I strongly encourage everyone to take couple hours a week and help out, you will not be disappointed.
> this is one of my favorite videos:
> Coalition to Unchain Dogs - Tiger - YouTube


Aww that video is amazing - how happy is Tiger once he has been let off the chain! Never seen a dog so excited to do laps haha.

I also noticed in that one how the bottom of the fence bends and covers the ground as well, which I'm assuming is a deterrent to digging under (obviously still possible if the dog starts digging from further back) so thats a plus too. And in the comments on the video it says "Education is the key, and that's a big part of what we do -- but you﻿ can't show that in a 4 minute video." so I don't think they just set up fences and disappear, leaving the owners with no knowledge of what to do next.

I stand by my orignal comment - the people who do these kind of things for strangers dog's are amazing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

hmbutler- yes, they extend the fencing and nail it to the ground to deter digging. All dogs are spayed/neutered/vaccinated as needed prior to the fence build. They also donate doghouses, straw, collars and toys for the dogs and obviously educate the owners on the proper care. As easy as it is to pass judgment, every situation is unique. A lot of people cant keep animals inside due to lease restrictions, most of them cant afford fencing. I definitely like seeing the kids helping with the fence builds and its important to educate them just as well as the parents because they will influence the future generations.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The dogs looked very well fed. 

I don't know a thing about the group. It seems doing something is better than doing nothing. I think alot of people just don't know what they are doing isn't good for their dogs.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those links.
I'm glad to hear that they do work with the owners. I think the videos make things look overly simplified. I remember the first video of theirs I ever saw. It was featuring two husky- looking mixes. They didn't actually fence the yard but made an enclosed area of 6 foot wire fencing. I remember thinking that the dogs could probably scale it in no time flat. I was also concerned about having two dogs who haven't really had any interaction suddenly turned out together. 
They do good work. The world needs more people like them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww Tiger's video made me want to cry he looks SO happy afterwards!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems to me my Beagle gets more room on his 85 foot zip-line with a 25 foot chain attached then those dogs that get to be "free" in their pens.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Seems to me my Beagle gets more room on his 85 foot zip-line with a 25 foot chain attached then those dogs that get to be "free" in their pens.


And these dogs had even less space on their chains than they do now in their fenced yards, so the organisation is still doing a wonderful thing for the dogs. Plus they are able to run, jump and zoom around to their hearts content without the risk of getting their chain tangled (did you see the video with Tiger? He couldn't have done those laps with his chain attached!)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> these videos always make me cry, I used to volunteer with my old city's chapter and its a wonderful organization. As soon as I'm done with my finals, I will start volunteering at the one here. I strongly encourage everyone to take couple hours a week and help out, you will not be disappointed.
> this is one of my favorite videos:
> Coalition to Unchain Dogs - Tiger - YouTube


This one is pretty moving, especially with the crazy Boxer zoomies... 

Even if your dog has an 85' zip line, with 25' of wire, that isn't what this dog had, and it's a vast improvement.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rachel thank you so much for sharing these amazing videos!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Seems to me my Beagle gets more room on his 85 foot zip-line with a 25 foot chain attached then those dogs that get to be "free" in their pens.


...and my dog gets more room on 3 acres then your dog on their zip line. Point?


This group is doing a wonderful thing, kudos to them for being proactive.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That is so awesome. It brought tears to my eyes seeing that lab realize he was loose and free to roam his new yard. What amazing people! Wish we had a group around here to do that.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a dog in my neighborhood that is chained up outside all the time. The lows this week are low to mid 20's and its a short hair pit mix. The same unspayed pit mix that was chained up during her heat and had a litter of pups with another neighbors dog that escaped his yard. 

I know dogs can escape a fenced in yard, but thats why people with escape artist dogs need to man up and take necessary precautions. Kola IS a digger, so I am getting quotes to lay the perimeter with cement. Cheap? NO. Worth keeping my girl safe? YES. Perhaps if people aren't willing to invest the time and money, they shouldn't leave their dogs unattended outside all the time. I'm not against dogs being on responsible zip line type chains inside ss fenced yard for a couple hours a day in comfortable weather... but NO animal should EVER "live" on a chain.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tiger brought tears to my eyes. He was just so bored in most of the video, then the second that leash came off he was a free man! I love it!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

And my grandparents' doberman had more room on her 10 acres than KittyKat's does on 3... 

The amount of room isn't necessarily what is up for debate. Sure, your dog may have room but he is always chained. Mine have a tiny backyard but are free to do what they please in it. 

And as for the climbing and digging... that is why responsible dog owners don't just toss a dog outside and leave it unattended. I have a 4 foot, chain link, fence. No, my dogs don't dig or climb but I still wouldn't leave them outside unattended. 

Anyhow, those were great videos. The boxer was my favorite. You could see an immense difference in him before and after.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I have no problem with a GOOD tether set up as a safe way for a few hours of outdoor play time, and agree that some dogs are much safer this way than unattended inside a fence (I personally would never leave my dog unattended outside, period, he has 0 interest in being outside by himself and would potentially hurt himself trying to get back with people) I think there are ways to set things up so there is no chance of tangling, etc, but set ups like that cost money, I'm sure, and require a thoughtful person who cares about their dog putting the effort in. I don't think it's ok for a dog to spend the majority of it's life in such a set up, but i feel the same way about excessive crating. in both cases there might be days where a dog needs to be left alone more than you'd like, and in that case, i think it totally depends on the individual dog which method is ideal. Some dogs get frustrated seeing things they can't reach, my pup goes to sleep in his crate, so while i try to leave him there as little as possible, i know he's just asleep. Other dogs would much rather lounge in the shade with a toy and a breeze. Then there are the other 80% or whatever of tethered dogs that are just neglect cases. Of course, of course these dogs who LIVE on chains do, in fact, deserve better, but so do dogs left loose in yards with no human interaction or variety in their lives. 
I guess I just don't like ordinances that ONLY adress the issue of the tether when the actual physical thing is not nearly the problem that general neglect is. I think education on dog ownership is AWSOME, but sometimes when things are too generalised people end up with the wrong idea. A dog that lives ignored and chained up and unsocialized may end up biting someone, but it doesn't mean that if I tether my dog a few times a year at a picnic at my in laws house because they don't have a fence and some of the neighbor dogs are left outside all the time UNTETHERED or fenced and have bad attitudes, that my dog will suddenly want to bite people (my sister in law actually said this, 'dogs become aggresive instantly when tied up') but clearly all these dogs seem much better off after intervention, I just think the issue is a little more complicated than some people realize.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love having a tether for my dogs. We go camping and Buck HAS to be on a leash at all times and since we are usually dealing with fire and tents, I tether him so he can follow us around and can be warm by the fire but cannot actually stick his face in it. He sleeps in the tent with us though so it's only used during the day. In Cali I would tether my brittany out front while I watched my brothers and the other kids ride their bikes out front since he was deaf and couldn't hear us calling him back to us anymore. 

I don't dislike tethers at all. I dislike making a dog live on one. My dogs are also not outside without me. I think I can probably say that I actually agree with you 100%, leilaquinn.


----------

